# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Kerkese Per Aop Te #Shqiperia

## Kila_16

Pershendetje !!! 
Un jam Esi nga mati . Jam 18 vjece dhe maturante . 
Dua te behem pjes e stafit pasi me pelqen te kontriboj per te . Un ne Chat rri me nick Kila_17 dhe per disa dit pasi do e nderroj ne Kila sapo te mbush 18 vjece . Kaloj rreth 5 ore ose me shume cdo dit ne chat , kam qen para 6 muajsh aop po per shkak te mungeses me  hoqen .Tani dua te rikthehem perseri dhe te jap kontributin tim i cili mendoj se eshte i nevojshem per ju  :ngerdheshje:  . Di komandat e nevojshme per aop dhe disa Plus do vazhdoj te mesoj akoma te tjera per tu kompletuar . 
Shpresoj ta merrini parasysh kerkesen time dhe ju prentoj qe nuk do ju zhgenjej  :buzeqeshje: ). 
Ju FLM . PUCC . 
Me respekt Kila_17 ....

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## AlbaneZ

Kila.

S'ka mo ik e hajde kur te duash pastaj,oqej ?!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kila_16

> Kila.
> 
> S'ka mo ik e hajde kur te duash pastaj,oqej ?!


okayyyyy  albanez

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Kila ske ce do moj cup si kur ato 5 ore qe i arxhon ne chat me mir ti arxhosh me mesime

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> Kila ske ce do moj cup si kur ato 5 ore qe i arxhon ne chat me mir ti arxhosh me mesime


Kur fol dhe ti që as buk s'haje duke nejt në chat :P

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Edhe une do doja te jem pjes e stafit ,jo per tu marun me te por vetem qe kisha dashur te kem emrin ne forum me ngjyren Purple.
Flm per mirkuptim*

----------


## loneeagle

> *Edhe une do doja te jem pjes e stafit ,jo per tu marun me te por vetem qe kisha dashur te kem emrin ne forum me ngjyren Purple.
> Flm per mirkuptim*


ahahah Xhenet good idea  :buzeqeshje: . per hapesen e temes nese vertet shpenzon 5 ore ne chat e meriton status lol good god is like a part time job with an extra hour :P

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> *Edhe une do doja te jem pjes e stafit ,jo per tu marun me te por vetem qe kisha dashur te kem emrin ne forum me ngjyren Purple.
> Flm per mirkuptim*


Ti e kishe për ca kohë apo jo ? :-D

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Ti e kishe për ca kohë apo jo ? :-D


*Po e kisha por me te njofshem,pa hyre kur ne chat.
Ju lutem vetem ngjyren dua e shifni qe cdo postim e perdor kete ngjyre se me sjell fat kjo ngjyre, e ju rini 5 ore ne dite per mua*

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> *Po e kisha por me te njofshem,pa hyre kur ne chat.
> Ju lutem vetem ngjyren dua e shifni qe cdo postim e perdor kete ngjyre se me sjell fat kjo ngjyre, e ju rini 5 ore ne dite per mua*


Nuk varet nga mua :-D 
Gjithsesi, ndoshta të plotësohet dëshira. :-)

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## R3nato

o rodiana :P

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

O Kingia Tironës :P

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ino89

suksese ishalla te japin te drejten per Acc

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Nese e ke per mua,Amin.*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Waaaaaaaaauuuuuu,	faleminderit,
	merci,danke,thank you,chokrane,hvala,blagodarim,toda,obrigada,Gracie  s 
.
* :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017),MaDaBeR (17-10-2022)

----------


## Slimshaddy

> *Waaaaaaaaauuuuuu,	faleminderit,
> 	merci,danke,thank you,chokrane,hvala,blagodarim,toda,obrigada,Gracie  s 
> .
> *


Mire ju si keni qene , nga shpia

----------


## El_Culpable_

Partizoni meqe kjo mori ngjyren purple tashi e du edhe un nga inoti.
Du ngjyr purpleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :i ngrysur: (
Shpresoj te me plotesohet deshira pasi edhe un kontriboj me sa kam mundesi ne forum dhe ne chat.
Flm shpresoj qe mos te me zhgenjeni :P

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Etna Etna

> Partizoni meqe kjo mori ngjyren purple tashi e du edhe un nga inoti.
> Du ngjyr purpleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee (
> Shpresoj te me plotesohet deshira pasi edhe un kontriboj me sa kam mundesi ne forum dhe ne chat.
> Flm shpresoj qe mos te me zhgenjeni :P


Ty nuk te shkon kjo ngjyre se je cun  :perqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ermela sweet

pershendetje cfare eshte kjo Aop se dhe une dua te jem pjese

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> Partizoni meqe kjo mori ngjyren purple tashi e du edhe un nga inoti.
> Du ngjyr purpleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee (
> Shpresoj te me plotesohet deshira pasi edhe un kontriboj me sa kam mundesi ne forum dhe ne chat.
> Flm shpresoj qe mos te me zhgenjeni :P


O guapa, hermosa, preciosa, linda :P

----------

